# Boost gauge install pictures



## SigfridR (May 2, 2012)

Hello,

I thought I would share my boost gauge install since it is a bit different than the TT solutions out there. I purchased the Prosport boost gauge. I hate the beeping sound it makes so I muted that. I am not sure yet if I like the white or the amber lighting so I left it on white for now. The start up "ceremony" is ffrankly annoying and you can hear the step motor. Overall, I would say it is not the best quality, but it does have a warning as well as a recall so definitely nice for thge price point.

I removed the A pillar, which was a pain, used my dremmel to make a small cut-out after peeling the fabric off. I then glued the metal mount that came with the gauge on the back side of the A pillar, glued the fabric back, cut as little as I could and bolted the mounting cup that came with the gauge for trial. All went close to plan, so I re-installed everything. I do get some glare from the sun but overall, I am satisfied with the location, visibility and execution.

Of course, I am now finished writting only to find out I cannot post attachments? What am I doing wrong? Please help.

Sigfrid


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Vortex doesn't host pictures, try Photobucket. I'm interested to see as I refuse to put a gauge in the AC vent.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

20v master said:


> Vortex doesn't host pictures, try Photobucket. I'm interested to see as I refuse to put a gauge in the AC vent.


For you, sir:

http://www.limiting-values.com/eng_products.html


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

20v master said:


> Vortex doesn't host pictures, try Photobucket. I'm interested to see as I refuse to put a gauge in the AC vent.


Any particular reason? Curious. :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Tempes_TT said:


> Any particular reason? Curious. :thumbup:


Why I won't put one in a vent? Because the vent is for air, not air blocking gauges. 



Kacz07 said:


> For you, sir:
> 
> http://www.limiting-values.com/eng_products.html


I've seen those before, but don't think they're available any more. I emailed just to confirm though I doubt I'll hear back.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

20v master said:


> Why I won't put one in a vent? Because the vent is for air, not air blocking gauges.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen those before, but don't think they're available any more. I emailed just to confirm though I doubt I'll hear back.


They're def still available. I emailed a couple weeks ago.


----------



## SigfridR (May 2, 2012)

*I created a photobucket account. Did I do this right?*

http://s1309.beta.photobucket.com/user/SigfridR/media/TT Stuff/Boost1_zpscd76be47.jpg.html


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Kacz07 said:


> They're def still available. I emailed a couple weeks ago.


Cost?


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

20v master said:


> Cost?


I think it was $45.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

20v master said:


> Why I won't put one in a vent? Because the vent is for air, not air blocking gauges.


Yes, true, they also make vent rings that still allow basic functionality, but hey, if you enjoy a 100% functioning vent, more power to ya. Just thought that maybe it was for other reasons. :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Kacz07 said:


> I think it was $45.


I got a reply also. $85 USD for one shipped, or $135 USD for two. :thumbup: I thought I had read these were unavailable before, but will be ordering now.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

SigfridR said:


> http://s1309.beta.photobucket.com/user/SigfridR/media/TT Stuff/Boost1_zpscd76be47.jpg.html


That looks really nice there.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I got my GaugePoTT installed with a Podi gauge a few weeks ago. I'm pretty happy with it. The angle isn't optimum but doesn't affect reading the gauge. When I get home I'll upload some pics and update this post.


----------



## SigfridR (May 2, 2012)

*Gauge pod install*

Thanks. I could not see getting rid of a vent. I didn't do the fabric adhesive well and it is lifting a bit so I will need to modify this again soon but for now I am happy with the gauge being in my site of vision. 

Happy motoring,

Sigfrid


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Found this one from Chuckmeister87, hope he doesn't mind:

(I'm putting these here as i try to get ideas for mine!)


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks SigfridR, here's yours:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Here's Steve Schiwng's install (SteveTT i believe), Steve stuff is always creative!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

One of my favorites by Wak from wak-tt, he's site has got a myriad of TT info!
(Though this type of gauge can be difficult for me to see as boost builds)


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

A wide band reading would be nice in that spot. ^^^^^


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Day:









Night:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

That's a cool setup right there 20V!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Converted2VW said:


> That's a cool setup right there 20V!


Everyone in the TT crowd seems to dislike externally visible gauges, but I wasn't going to give up one of my vents. I have another pod for the other side, and may add EGT or oil temp there, but I also need a boost gauge for my 225. Damn having a daily and a project that take all the same parts. :banghead::laugh:


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

http://i50.tinypic.com/23kyigw.jpg[IMG]

I built this cluster, pretty easy but i dont really like it. Its nice but im going to change up to a more smaller rectanglish one with some switches for my water meth and exhaust cut-out


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

I built this cluster, pretty easy but i dont really like it. Dont know to paint it alumium colored or black. Its nice but im going to change up to a more smaller rectanglish one with some switches for my water meth and exhaust cut-out.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

20v master said:


> Day:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gee, I thought we agreed to buy the gauges together to save on shipping. Glad I inspired your gauge solution and you hang me out to dry.:thumbdown:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I wish they would make one of these without that funky angle.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Seems simple enough to make. Getting rid of the angle would mean the backside of the pod wouldn't taper the same. It would be up to personal preference.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Seems simple enough to make. Getting rid of the angle would mean the backside of the pod wouldn't taper the same. It would be up to personal preference.


The back side of the pod doesn't need to taper like that one does. I would be happy with a little hump on the back if the front angle were flush.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Kacz07 said:


> Gee, I thought we agreed to buy the gauges together to save on shipping. Glad I inspired your gauge solution and you hang me out to dry.:thumbdown:


Inspired? Hung you out to dry? Don't act like this was some secret idea you had and I stole it. Originally, I ordered two, one for myself and one for you. I liked it so much I decided to keep it as I want to put another gauge there. They're still available, so order one if you want it. If the cost of shipping is a make or break deal for you, then maybe you shouldn't be modding your car. In fact, I may order two more for my other TT. I'll be sure to keep you in the loop as I wouldn't want the $22 shipping costs to keep you from your inspiring solution.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

20v master said:


> Inspired? Hung you out to dry? Don't act like this was some secret idea you had and I stole it. Originally, I ordered two, one for myself and one for you. I liked it so much I decided to keep it as I want to put another gauge there. They're still available, so order one if you want it. If the cost of shipping is a make or break deal for you, then maybe you shouldn't be modding your car. In fact, I may order two more for my other TT. I'll be sure to keep you in the loop as I wouldn't want the $22 shipping costs to keep you from your inspiring solution.


:facepalm:

opcorn:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> The back side of the pod doesn't need to taper like that one does. I would be happy with a little hump on the back if the front angle were flush.


I can try to whip one up for you. Just trade me your grill piece for the one with the pod. It will end up with a satin black finish.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

20v master said:


> Inspired? Hung you out to dry? Don't act like this was some secret idea you had and I stole it. Originally, I ordered two, one for myself and one for you. I liked it so much I decided to keep it as I want to put another gauge there. They're still available, so order one if you want it. If the cost of shipping is a make or break deal for you, then maybe you shouldn't be modding your car. In fact, I may order two more for my other TT. I'll be sure to keep you in the loop as I wouldn't want the $22 shipping costs to keep you from your inspiring solution.


Ok, d**kbag. I'll make this short. I gave you the website, told you they were still available, and asked to order them together. You lied then, and you lied about getting two now. In your PMs you mentioned getting four (1 for your 180, 2 for your 225, and 1 for me). Don't be salty for being called out for being a tool. Money isn't the issue, it's the principle. 

I helped you out and you: a)forgot and can't admit it or b)wanted to post your results on this website first to look cool.:thumbup:

Check out my build thread if you're looking to insult my finances...


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Kacz07 said:


> Ok, d**kbag. I'll make this short. I gave you the website, told you they were still available, and asked to order them together. You lied then, and you lied about getting two now. In your PMs you mentioned getting four (1 for your 180, 2 for your 225, and 1 for me). Don't be salty for being called out for being a tool. Money isn't the issue, it's the principle.
> 
> I helped you out and you: a)forgot and can't admit it or b)wanted to post your results on this website first to look cool.:thumbup:
> 
> Check out my build thread if you're looking to insult my finances...


I did mention getting four, but wanted to make sure the product was one I actually wanted to commit to before taking the plunge and buying that many at once. I knew the pod existed before you posted a link, which is exactly what I said in this thread:



20v master said:


> I've seen those before, but don't think they're available any more. I emailed just to confirm though I doubt I'll hear back.


 I didn't have the need for a gauge because I attempt to keep mods minimal on my daily, but Max's WG spring thread pushed me to experiment. You posted a link, that's not much in terms of helping me out. Thanks for your effort and sorry for your troubles. I could care less about "looking cool" on this forum or being the first to have something. It sounds like you fall into that boat being pissed that I didn't order you a pod. If money isn't the issue, wash the sand out of your crack and order your own damn pod. So right back at you d**kbag. Grow up and quit whining.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I can try to whip one up for you. Just trade me your grill piece for the one with the pod. It will end up with a satin black finish.


Sounds good. Pretty sure I have a brand new grill still in the packaging. If you can come up wit something sexy, we might be able to get a batch made.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Sounds good. I have to wait till Friday to order the single pod for it. Should be super easy to do. Even the tapered one like Adam has would be simple. 

Adam, did you get your mirror yet?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Sounds good. I have to wait till Friday to order the single pod for it. Should be super easy to do. Even the tapered one like Adam has would be simple.
> 
> Adam, did you get your mirror yet?


No, not yet. I'll let you know when I get home today. The angle of the gauge face on the pod I have is due to wanting to keep the vents at the rear functional. It could be slightly better, but the angle itself doesn't bother me.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

20v master said:


> I did mention getting four, but wanted to make sure the product was one I actually wanted to commit to before taking the plunge and buying that many at once. I knew the pod existed before you posted a link, which is exactly what I said in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have the need for a gauge because I attempt to keep mods minimal on my daily, but Max's WG spring thread pushed me to experiment. You posted a link, that's not much in terms of helping me out. Thanks for your effort and sorry for your troubles. I could care less about "looking cool" on this forum or being the first to have something. It sounds like you fall into that boat being pissed that I didn't order you a pod. If money isn't the issue, wash the sand out of your crack and order your own damn pod. So right back at you d**kbag. Grow up and quit whining.


Ha. You had no soution before I suggested the pod (that you thought wasnt made anymore),which tells me that I did inspire you. You're welcome. Thanks for your contribution to the community, chief:beer:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Kacz07 said:


> Ha. You had no soution before I suggested the pod (that you thought wasnt made anymore),which tells me that I did inspire you. You're welcome. Thanks for your contribution to the community, chief:beer:


No problem, boss. Mr Miraculous Gauge Pod Inspiration has dibs on the GaugePott, so make sure you ask him if he wants you to order him one before you place your own order. 

For your troubles....


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Kacz07 said:


> Ha. You had no soution before I suggested the pod (that you thought wasnt made anymore),which tells me that I did inspire you. You're welcome. Thanks for your contribution to the community, chief:beer:


I'm really amazed at your line of thinking. You would have saved ~$11 by splitting shipping with me. Then I would have to mail the pod to you in NJ, which would have cost ~$7. So you not saving $4 on shipping turns into I "stole" your idea, since obviously I had no other "solution" and my life would have been depressing since I didn't know where to mount the absolutely necessary boost gauge, and on top of that I also don't contribute to the community. Is there a reason you still haven't ordered a pod? You wanted to contribute to the community so badly, I figured you would have overnighted it from Austria.  Newsflash: sharing the existance of a part that a lot of others already knew of, had been around for a while, and is still available isn't revolutionary, ground breaking, or setting a new standard for the community. You voted for Obama, didn't you? :banghead:


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

20v master said:


> No problem, boss. Mr Miraculous Gauge Pod Inspiration has dibs on the GaugePott, so make sure you ask him if he wants you to order him one before you place your own order.
> 
> For your troubles....


What?



20v master said:


> I'm really amazed at your line of thinking. You would have saved ~$11 by splitting shipping with me. Then I would have to mail the pod to you in NJ, which would have cost ~$7. So you not saving $4 on shipping turns into I "stole" your idea, since obviously I had no other "solution" and my life would have been depressing since I didn't know where to mount the absolutely necessary boost gauge, and on top of that I also don't contribute to the community. Is there a reason you still haven't ordered a pod? You wanted to contribute to the community so badly, I figured you would have overnighted it from Austria.  Newsflash: sharing the existance of a part that a lot of others already knew of, had been around for a while, and is still available isn't revolutionary, ground breaking, or setting a new standard for the community. You voted for Obama, didn't you? :banghead:


Long winded responses and personal attacks from a liberal given a handout and refusing to contribute back to the community? Just admit you're either too lazy (you sound like a 48% to me) or forgot and be done with it. It's clear that your reputation is of no concern. Again, you're welcome.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Kacz07 said:


> Long winded responses and personal attacks from a liberal given a handout and refusing to contribute back to the community? Just admit you're either too lazy (you sound like a 48% to me) or forgot and be done with it. It's clear that your reputation is of no concern. Again, you're welcome.


It wasn't personal until you called me d**kbag. Remember this?



Kacz07 said:


> Ok, d**kbag.


Refusing to contribute? If that was the case, I wouldn't have posted a picture at all and kept the "secret" pod to myself. And I'm far from liberal. If I was liberal, why would I ask if you voted for Obama? Lazy doesn't describe me, and sounds more like you, who still hasn't ordered a pod and wanted me to do it for you. Forgot? No, I already said I ordered two with the intention of letting you take the second. I changed my mind once I got them, but apparently not notifying you of my intentions really ruined your modding plans. Reputation? No, I don't really care what anyone on this forum thinks, and neither should you, unless you personally know everyone here or have done business with them. We have no business, and I don't see that changing any time soon. You're still whining about something that could be solved by ordering your own damn pod, but complaining about it is better in "principle". Isn't that right? Repeat your rationalization of why you're upset that I'm lazy, forgetful, and uncontributing to the forum if you want, but I'm not replying to your non sequitur and poor me posts anymore. If you want, I'll paypal you the $4 I cost you if it'll make you stop crying. :beer:


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

20v master said:


> It wasn't personal until you called me d**kbag. Remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> Refusing to contribute? If that was the case, I wouldn't have posted a picture at all and kept the "secret" pod to myself. And I'm far from liberal. If I was liberal, why would I ask if you voted for Obama? Lazy doesn't describe me, and sounds more like you, who still hasn't ordered a pod and wanted me to do it for you. Forgot? No, I already said I ordered two with the intention of letting you take the second. I changed my mind once I got them, but apparently not notifying you of my intentions really ruined your modding plans. Reputation? No, I don't really care what anyone on this forum thinks, and neither should you, unless you personally know everyone here or have done business with them. We have no business, and I don't see that changing any time soon. You're still whining about something that could be solved by ordering your own damn pod, but complaining about it is better in "principle". Isn't that right? Repeat your rationalization of why you're upset that I'm lazy, forgetful, and uncontributing to the forum if you want, but I'm not replying to your non sequitur and poor me posts anymore. If you want, I'll paypal you the $4 I cost you if it'll make you stop crying. :beer:


Ok, troll. Back on topic...


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

That is a pretty ridiculous dispute. The principle that you are basing your anger off of is even weak... He bought himself a couple gauge pods. You may have discuss some sort of cute joint purchase at one point, that he didn't uphold due to his own personal reasoning. Big deal... The company still makes them, as you originally pointed out. Order yours and drop your issue.:screwy: I don't think anyone here mods their car to gain internet cool points, so who gives a sh!t who posted that they have it first. The only reputation that its being tarnished is yours kazc07, and not like that even means much either. Just quit whining about it and order one, or send your money to me and I will make you one. You must find one other user here to commit to the purchase with you... Everyone else, single user purchases are available.:laugh:


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> That is a pretty ridiculous dispute. The principle that you are basing your anger off of is even weak... He bought himself a couple gauge pods. You may have discuss some sort of cute joint purchase at one point, that he didn't uphold due to his own personal reasoning. Big deal... The company still makes them, as you originally pointed out. Order yours and drop your issue.:screwy: I don't think anyone here mods their car to gain internet cool points, so who gives a sh!t who posted that they have it first. The only reputation that its being tarnished is yours kazc07, and not like that even means much either. Just quit whining about it and order one, or send your money to me and I will make you one. You must find one other user here to commit to the purchase with you... Everyone else, single user purchases are available.:laugh:


Cool story, bro. Back on topic...


----------



## Mykal (Sep 7, 2012)

I cant imagine how Audi owners get the pretentious reputation that we do. :screwy:


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm sure we can find something better to talk about than politics, sand in cracks, finances, etc. I didn't expect a comment to escalate and perpetuate into this, but we can squash it at Waterfest next year, if anyone still has a problem.:beer:

Back on topic?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

A pod in the works for Eric.



















I will try to finish it up tomorrow.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Converted2VW said:


> Found this one from Chuckmeister87, hope he doesn't mind:
> 
> (I'm putting these here as i try to get ideas for mine!)



Haha I dont mind at all.:beer:

I saw this thread a few days ago and I was going to post my write-up, but I couldn't find it in the few minutes I had. I later forgot about it because of work, but the vent gauge is an easy install and I think looks the nicest since it blends into the dash and utilizes the cool vent design of the TT
http://public.fotki.com/Chuckmeister87/ac-vent-gauge/


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

My diy version of the vent mounted gauge.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> A pod in the works for Eric.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hells yeah! Your the man Mat:thumbup:


----------



## iluvspdtt (Aug 31, 2010)

Has anyone ever thought about using an mk4 jetta steering column gauge setup? I know I used a jetta steering column cover on my TT for a few weeks while I was painting my stock column. It fit perfectly.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

iluvspdtt said:


> Has anyone ever thought about using an mk4 jetta steering column gauge setup? I know I used a jetta steering column cover on my TT for a few weeks while I was painting my stock column. It fit perfectly.


Mat and I talked about makin one for the column but decided against it due to lack of space. I'd be down to give it a shot especially if it really is a direct fit. What year jetta?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

A pod can easily be added to the column in nearly any position. The problem is that it will end up blocking the cluster in all position. If you are willing to make the compromise, I can make one where you would want it. I personally think there are better places to add a gauge than the column. It would be cool, but just doesn't work well with these cars.


----------



## iluvspdtt (Aug 31, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone had considered it. I'm running oil pressure and boost gauges in my vents. To use the jetta setup you would need to get the lower half for a jetta to attach the autometer top to.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> A pod can easily be added to the column in nearly any position. The problem is that it will end up blocking the cluster in all position. If you are willing to make the compromise, I can make one where you would want it. I personally think there are better places to add a gauge than the column. It would be cool, but just doesn't work well with these cars.


Maybe something could be mounted on the back of the steering wheel/air bag..


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I will take a look at it when I get home. It may not be a good idea for safety reasons. It may hit you in the face if the bag ever deploys, also exposing live wires.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

By behind the air bag I mean the base that the steering wheel mounts to. Behind the air bag, but peaking out at the top.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

the problem with the rear seat deletes that are out there is they are way over priced for a piece of plywood with carpeting.

yes, i will make my own instead. Will also sound proof it to minimize exhaust and road noise.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Ill put up a picture later I have a snow performance stage 3 controller mounted in my front compartment where the gas/ trunk buttons are. It displays boost and injector pulse width. Visibility isn't great but I like how I can just close the cover and I don't see it at all! I figured I didn't need to stare at my boost gauge in my face all the time unless I'm doing some type of tuning.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> A pod in the works for Eric.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 im going to try and make one similar to this :thumbup:


----------

